# Black Lexus Heavy Correction by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*L430 severely hacked by a paint chip repair guy. Car was wetsanded in dozens of areas where the work was done. Among other things the Lexus just had some regular abuse accumulated over the years.

Initial condition...



















More unfinished sanding spots










Took some readings, plenty to play with










Onto correction :duh:










I dont care what you say, Pigtails are not cute



















Cluster of gouges










No need for lights



















Long RID'age :help:










After over an hour playing with combos I landed on the following

M105 wool x 1 or 2 (2200rpm)
M105 foam (1800rpm)
203s foam
85rd foam

Some 50/50s after compounding























































Just showing the difference in color, still holograms and haze in the polished side after compounding



















More sanding spots unfinished










After




























Passenger door





































I think he gave zero effort on this one :gasp:



















50/50 on trunk










Finished with Powerlock



















Some sun shots





































I apologize for the very straight forward writuep, this car took much longer than expected so I did not get a chance to do a more in depth pictorial.

Thanks for looking*


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Cannot believe the initial condition of that paint :doublesho

Nice turnaround ..... I have read a few of your threads now and you always turn out exceptional work :thumb:

Mark @ TSCD


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

What a mess, great transformation!!!


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Nyçe work, congratulations !


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Great job on a great car.


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow massive job! How long did it take to do the correction?


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Superb job! What a transformation:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a great job , superb :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

another great turnaround


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, that Lexus looks brilliant! Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## ice2ice (Aug 5, 2009)

Great turnaround! Beautiful car, cant believe people hurt it like that :lol:


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Outstanding result from a shocking mess. Re your polishing combo:

M105 wool x 1 or 2 (2200rpm)
M105 foam (1800rpm)
203s foam
85rd foam

Any idea how much clear it removed? I'm of the understanding that Lexus factory paint is on the softer side and curious as to how it fared under those aggressive compounding stages?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Wingy16v (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW what a mess before hand dude!

WEll done on getting it tip top again


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Great job mate, black always comes up best, brilliant job


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

another great correction as usual!!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant work


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Simply stunning Dave. 

Wouldnt expect anything less


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work fella!!!


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Great job. Incredible result!!! :thumb:


----------



## aro_77 (Feb 23, 2010)

Superb as always


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW!!!! Great job there fella


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoever damaged the paint on the car should have their arms broken, it was terrible. Luckily you saved the day and the car. Think you have one very hapy owner there


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

awesome, nice pad collection too!


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

Nice turnaround. Shame about the state of it before.


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

woow
well done, this is incredible


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

What an abomination of a job the dealership did……… contrasted by an superb job by yourself, first class, well done :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Great Turn around dude....Gotta love black! ;0)


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

that is so amazing! I love the shots in the garage with the depth of the reflections. :doublesho


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great turn around


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:


Glad you liked it!


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice work! I see you invested in a paint meter. Good choice.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

98m3/4 said:


> Nice work! I see you invested in a paint meter. Good choice.


I did invest in a paint meter... 3 years ago :thumb:


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

dsms said:


> I did invest in a paint meter... 3 years ago :thumb:


oh, interesting. I thought we had a chat about you not justifying the purchase of a paint meter. Perhaps my mistake.

Nice work anyway!


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Never mind Dave. Someone else on another board. They couldn't even justify buying an inexpensive meter like the highline. My fault. :/

Great work!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, and a great transformation!:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work, and a great transformation!:thumb:


Thanks. LS 460 I just finished was in worse shape, working on that writeup now!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work!!!!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Outstanding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

